# used injector pump



## moonlite674 (Apr 21, 2011)

Anyone know where I can find a used or buildable injector pump. the one I need is a Bosch model 0 460 303 094. It fits an IH 454 tractor. The one I have has a broken shaft in the head where the lines come out.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Off the top of my head would be to advertise on craigslist or check ebay.


----------



## Kevin2011 (May 8, 2011)

Did you try looking here

Case/IH Injection Pumps


----------

